# Great Horned Owl



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I has the opportunity to purchase a taxidermy Great Horned Owl are they legal to possess? 
[/COLOR]


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I am almost positive that it is illegal, except under special permit.


----------



## mooney373 (Sep 30, 2008)

Illegal... google it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

mooney373 said:


> Illegal... google it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have goggled it but I can't find a definitive answer could you provide a link for me?


----------



## mooney373 (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.fws.gov/pacific/lawenforcement/Sam Stuff/May 2009.html

From the searching I've done its illegal to possess. With the exception of using it as an educational tool. I'm thinking this means universities, dnr programs and such. I'll do some more research time permitting


----------



## mooney373 (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=118895.0

This one is a little more informative on a taxidermy forum. Apparently its a federal offense... :bloos:


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

mooney373 said:


> http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=118895.0
> 
> This one is a little more informative on a taxidermy forum. Apparently its a federal offense... :bloos:


Thank you for the information as Hammer says "can't touch this".


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

licensed federally, and i can assure you 100000% it is VERY illegal...


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me start by saying I don't know what the OP is talking about and I have no knowledge of any such bird.
[/COLOR] 
Just asking for information thank you for your response.

Disclaimer


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

my local library has one in a glass case in their building, but i guess that falls under educational use


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If it's pre 60's and it can be documented as such, or post 60's band, AND has the paperwork, then it is legal to possess and legal to buy it.

No paper work, No sale!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Off subject but here's one photograghed in my backyard...........NO he was not taxidermied.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I have an older neihbor lady who collects antiques. She has one. Maybe I should turn her in. :lol:


----------

